# Read This: Trolling and Baiting Other Posters



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Members:*

*Some Simple Rules of BBB.net*

1) Do not 'mask' cursing. BBB.net has an automatic censor that will change words that are not allowed to asterisks. If you include one of these words in your post, do not alter it in any way to "trick" the censor. All this does is create work for the mods, as they will have to alter it.

2) "Baiting" is not allowed anywhere on BBB.net. Do not post something solely to anger or annoy other posters. This is not just with the Knicks forum, but all forums on the board.

3) Be respectful of other posters. When you disagree with a post, be sure that your comments are directed towards the content, and not the person who wrote it. 

This is not just a place to share opinions about the Knicks (or sports), it is a community. Consequently, it is important that everyone - from the long time member to the occasional lurker - feels comfortable spending time here.

4) Do not spam, or advertise in any way by posting, PMing users or contacting people via information found on the board. If anyone is spammed by way of BBB.net please me. BBB.net nor their staff will ever release your information.

5) Before creating a new topic, please check through the first few pages to see if there is not a similar one already started. We don't need 3 threads on Allan Houston or 5 on Stephon Marbury.

The mods in this forum are here for a reason. If you have a comment or question that you do not wish to post in the general forum, please PM a mod.

-Petey
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------

